
Facebook Labs or “Prototypes” to Launch Soon. - mgcreed
http://thenextweb.com/2009/09/15/facebook-labs-prototypes-launch-soonvery/
======
alabut
Someone please explain the difference between this a FB's Platform. My guess -
Prototypes = useful extensions of FB and Apps = fun & games?

~~~
johns
Prototypes is trying out possible new core features. Apps are non-essential
functionality.

~~~
alabut
Platform wasn't sold that way initially, in fact they bragged about how
something as core as Photos or Gifts could be replaced by a superior version
created by 3rd party developers.

I found the difference now - it's in the description of the main prototypes
page: "Prototypes are product experiments built by Facebook engineers".

<http://www.facebook.com/apps/directory.php?app_type=6>

------
unalone
I'm curious what Similar Posts is going to be. Something like StumbleUpon for
links?

------
BorisBomega
And they just launched. Well spotted!

